# Joshua Tree Wood



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

For you LumberJocks in the high desert, or any who may have answer:

Has anyone worked with Joshua Tree wood? I live in high desert of California along the Sierra Nevada's and spend a lot of time hiking, camping, hunting, and exploring around Joshua Trees. I recently came across several large trees that had been knocked down by the snow and wind, some of the trucks were up to 12 inches wide. At the base the wood appears similar to a tree as opposed to a cactus. I was wondering if it could be cut and dried and used for woodworking? Has anyone ever tried this? For those who are unfamiliar with these strange "trees", check out the articled below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_brevifolia


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is from a site I found..
Joshua Tree National Park is named after a tree called the Joshua Tree. These trees are found only in North America in the states of California, Arizona, Utah, and Nevada. Most of the Joshua Trees are found in the Mojave Desert, at an elevation of 2000-6000 feet. The Joshua Tree, as well as the giant Saguaro Cactus, are symbols of our desert here in the Western United States. Joshua Trees belong to the Agave Family, but were once known as members of the Lily family. The name Joshua Tree came from the Mormons. They saw the trees and said that the trees reminded them of Joshua from the Bible days, calling them Westward with out-stretched arms. Desert animals use the Joshua Tree for shelter, and eat the Joshua Tree seeds. Early Native American Indians had many uses for the Joshua Tree, and they ate the seeds too. The Joshua Tree can grow from a seed or underground from part of another Joshua Tree. It is hard to tell how old a Joshua Tree is, because it doesn't have growth rings like other trees. It is said that Joshua Trees grow about 1/2 inch a year, and can live to be well over 100 years. This tree is not sturdy because it has shallow roots and is rather top heavy. The Joshua Tree blossom is cream-colored, and very beautiful. They bloom from February to April, and do not always bloom every year. Early settlers used the Joshua Tree for fences and fire wood, and many of the tallest ones were cut down for these purposes. Joshua Trees can grow up to 60 feet tall. Some people confuse the Joshua Tree with the Yucca, especially smaller Joshua Trees. The Yucca has a stiff scoop-shaped blade or needle, with white wispy "hairs" or fibers curling from it. The Joshua Tree blades are shorter, thinner, not quite as stiff as the Yucca, and have no fibers. Yuccas never become tall like trees, when Joshua Trees do. Some animals that have their home in and around Joshua Trees are The Cactus Wren, Scott's Oriole, Red-tailed Hawk, Yucca Night Lizard, Desert Termites, Yucca moths, and the Antelope ground squirrel.


----------

